# Transporter keypad for ignition?



## dlite922 (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's my thinking. With my experience, the last thing i would do is mess with BMW wire harness. 

BUT i'm so tempted to duplicate the transporter keypad start that I want to gather your thoughts.

The Keypad: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/SECURITRON-DK-1...R-59-CODE_W0QQitemZ300155731499QQcmdZViewItem

There are lots of those online everywhere. My cig ashtray is broke, so why pay for a new one, and not start this project?

My 96 740IL has a one touch start. That means i don't have to hold the ignition until the car starts like a normal car. just one turn and let it go, Engine turns till it starts.

All i have to do is intercept that start wire and boom i'm there?

Has any Transporter movie / 740 Addicts attempted this? I searched the forum and didn't see much.


----------



## dlite922 (Feb 7, 2008)

WOW. already my post is first on google.

Its gonna get crazier. How about we take the module from this door lock
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fingerprint-Key...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

and put on the dash right above the right knee by the ignition.

FINGERPRINT START!! sweeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## dlite922 (Feb 7, 2008)

FOUND IT!:

http://www.directindustry.com/prod/...er-for-vehicle-applications-38178-323775.html

Fingerprint reader for vehicle applications

The device control the starter and oil pumper based on your fingerprint


----------



## alex740il (Mar 31, 2008)

Ever since I saw transporter I wanted that in my car.. it be cool...


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

Your car already has a coded ignition... It is in the Nav menu. With the ignition in the first position you can set a code. Activate it and remove the key. When you go to start the car next time it will not allow you to start it until you input the code you set.


----------



## alex740il (Mar 31, 2008)

04SSHD said:


> Your car already has a coded ignition... It is in the Nav menu. With the ignition in the first position you can set a code. Activate it and remove the key. When you go to start the car next time it will not allow you to start it until you input the code you set.


Yeh... but transporter keypad just makes all so much sexier... :rofl:


----------



## gexamb (Mar 2, 2007)

I WANT THAT!!! can anyone verify that this will work with our 740's wiring system?


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

one of the main reasons i asked my parents for this is car IS cuz of the transporter lol


----------



## gexamb (Mar 2, 2007)

Is there a way to make the ignition keypad mimic the ignition key code signal sent to the car in order to start it?


----------



## twiggy2100 (Oct 17, 2008)

hey guy .i have been thinking about what you where thinkin...
if the product exist's (the key pad)...it would be easy to wire it up..to mimic the key in the igintionyou'd need a Immobolizer bypass...with wired up it will allow you to start the car with out the security kicking in and shutting it down...but then you need a push start ignition button to replace your key cilinder..but then you need to figure out a way to flip your steering lock pin..and thats where i'm stuck at


----------

